# Hello to all musicians here



## enricofabiocortese (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello , i am enrico fabio cortese. i work in Italy with film soundtrack for cinema and tv. I work with real orchestras as well as virtual instruments. Thanks for sharing with me your aknownledges about virtual music. If you want to know more about me you can go on my personal sire http://www.enricofabiocortese.com (www.enricofabiocortese.com) . A big hello from Italy to all of you.


----------



## windshore (Apr 11, 2014)

Welcome Enrico!


----------



## JohnG (Apr 11, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome Enrico!


----------

